
Nobody will Train You but You | webapplog - azat-co
http://www.webapplog.com/nobody-will-train-you-but-you/
======
vampirechicken
You can find the original via railsconf. The video is of Zach Briggs.
Webapplog is merely linkjacking the content to try to sell stuff.

